# Nissan Takes Advantage Of Toyota Camry Launch



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Toyota officially launched the all-new Camry last week, and Nissan took advantage of this situation in a very 21st century method of subterfuge.

When the sedan was unveiled, Toyota found that the word "Camry" had been acquired on social media service Twitter by rival Nissan North America. Anyone searching the Camry on Twitter during the launch, would receive a tweet regarding product news from Nissan.

Nissan took advantage of the fact that it knew Toyota would launch the Camry with special attention to Twitter. Nissan discovered that the key word Camry had not been locked up so it purchased what Twitter terms a "Promoted Tweet" allowing the automaker to acquire a selection of search terms for 24 hours that included "Camry", "Toyota Camry" and "mid-sized car"."Toyota blew it," crowed one Nissan manager. "They simply didn't protect their intellectual property."

Nissan has become increasingly competitive especially against Toyota. U.S sales of the Altima are up more than 18 percent through July, compared to Toyota's 8 percent Camry fall. The decline was primarily a result of inventory issues stemming from the March 11 earthquake. The Camry has been America's top selling passenger car for 13 of the past 14 years. The Camry vastly outsells the Altima, but Nissan has been making up ground in recent years.

More: *Nissan Takes Advantage Of Toyota Camry Launch* on AutoGuide.com


----------

